# Game Thread: Blazers @ Magic



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go! See you after the game.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

go blazers! see ya on TV!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

damn, the broadcast is Fox Sports Florida, not Blazers TV. 

no ZackAddy (or Rebecca Harlow) for me./


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha....the Magic play in "Amway Arena"


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland is 5-1 in their last 6 back-to-backs. Check out the Blazer Banter blog for more, but that's a decent sign for tonight's game!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, no Jameer Nelson tonight. That said, Carlos Arroyo is a pretty competent back-up.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Steve Kyler on Hoopsworld's video blog said he saw Oden in the warm up room...compared him to Dwight Howard when he was a "man child" and said he looked stronger and said it would be dangerous for the rest of the league next year. 

:banana:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Also, no Jameer Nelson tonight. That said, Carlos Arroyo is a pretty competent back-up.


but he is the ONLY backup. will be playing a lot i think.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Leaks in the roof tonight. How odd.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

This isn't a promising start.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its not horrible...the shots were decent, they just didn't fall....defense isn't horrible right now...Magic just getting those second chance points....


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully some kind soul will YouTube Zack's interview for us.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

besides that missed dunk, Aldridge is looking good


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

This is a promising start.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

martell looks awkward shooting 3s tonight....just a step off...when he's like this, I wish he'd take more 2's. Nice pass to Roy...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Where did Good Channing go? I miss him.

And, for at least this first quarter, where did Good Blazers go? I miss them.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frye was in for a sec


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Carlos Arroyo just abused Jack. ugh.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gotta love crumby players torching us..see Cook, Brian and Arroyo, Carlos
Sure would be nice if Martel could get going. Only Roy seems to be hitting right now.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I saw that Channing was in, but he was Bad Frye -- three fouls in less than four minutes. I'm talking about Good Frye -- the one with the outside shot and the ability to pull down a few boards.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hopefully one of Rudy's attributes is a tendency to attack the basket.....


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

On the bright side, we have 0 turnovers so far...or -1 turnovers if you drink the kool-aid that the ESPN box score is offering.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Aldridge's outside shot seemed to go bad when he hurt his hand. I wish he'd stop shooting, 3-11 right now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Channing and LA for that matter, haven't shot the outside shot well in over 2 weeks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Holy cow Portland is looking awful tonight. The offense is executing, but the team just isn't knocking down shots. And they're a step slow on defense. This is just horrible.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

geese freakin louise...nba players c'mon guys wide open it a jumper..18 pt lead...yikes


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Outside of Howard, Orlando only has Rashard Lewis to guard our 4...we need LMA to keep attacking the post...the jumpers are not dropping, the Magic have a lot of smaller players who are used to playing wing players and jump shots....we need to score in the paint tonight to have a chance.

Dunno how we can correct this.....blazers looking very disconjointed......


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

First time we've been blown out since Dec 3 @ Spurs...we look like 5-12 Blazers


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Put in Mike Barrett... I bet he could make an open jumper. :biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Using the Zone vs. Orlando is just stupid, especially the weak one we're playing tonight.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> First time we've been blown out since Dec 3 @ Spurs...we look like 5-12 Blazers



No, we don't. We're getting wide open jumpers. They aren't going in.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Game over. Why'd they even fly in?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

17 Woo!


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

We're definitely the NovemBlazers tonight, not the DecemBlazers of legend. At least we've scored some points this quarter now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lol the 5-12 Blazers WEREN'T hitting jumpers, that's why they were 5-12
I still have faith they can get it done. Get it down to 15 at halftime...keep chopping it down in 2 quarters. We jsut can't let crapoglu shoot the ball. Dude always torches us.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Guys, it isn't that our offense is failing, it's just that guys aren't hitting jumpers. This happens when you're a jump shooting team. If Outlaw, Jones, and Aldridge are off, we're in trouble. We can sustain any one of those guys having a bad night, but this is the first time ALL of them have had a bad night.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

ZackAddy on TV!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

There's ZackAddy! Woo hoo!


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Shout out to us!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the shout-out. Haha that was awesome.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

memo to la- quit with the midrangers


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Goal: get it to 10 points by the half. 

Blazers should play better ball...they're just a tad off.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really hate that organ sound after every Orlando make.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MR JONEs!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr Jones!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

woo...11 pt game now....James Jones!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Brandon Roy is the heart and soul of this team. He isn't scoring right now, but he controls the tempo for the Blazers. He has single handedly turned around this game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Almost all credit for this comeback has to go to Roy. Great penetration and passing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I credit ZackAddy's Shout out....blazers playing better after that


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We NEED a stop! DEFENSE!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gotta love the superstar call for dho


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

10!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

8!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAN..how big would that have been?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DMN. almost got that..8 pt game baby!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well I'm not feeling that bad about this game now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we got this one in the bag fellas......unless hedo keeps playing like he is kobe


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll take the 8 point deficit nice deflection by Jones--man he's so valuable to this team.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

HOw did James Jones miss that?!?!?!!? That would have put us within 6! Then Roy misses the tip to boot! If Portland were even 85% on their usual game tonight, they'd be up by 10 easily.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> we got this one in the bag fellas......unless hedo keeps playing like he is kobe


Shhhhhhhhhh. We're DOWN by 8. Nothing is in the bag Mas. :azdaja:

Anyway, good way to end the half though. We're still in this. I hope Roy still has some juice left for the second half and more importantly the 4th quarter.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Come on P-town! you can do this!

They must be tired as hell.. 5th game on the road trip... back to back... i hope they can muster up the energy and take this one. They are maturing in front of our eyes, but honestly... starting 18 - 36 was not very fun to watch. This team really plays inconsistant, i know that is partially because they are young, but wow...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Brandon will get a nice 20 min break for halftime..he is too competitive to let fatigue bug him. Our team finally flicked the switch. We have got to make another run in the 3rd, because we can't afford to go down by 21 again.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Good job at getting the game under 10 by halftime. We have the mo, now we just got to keep it going.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

please, don't let hedo shoot though, seriously. Every shot has been a contested fade put all net..I just don't get it. Why does this guy always torch us?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I can understand how Jones misses that ... the clock is running down, and he unexpectedly grabs the ball. All those factors add up.

I'm feeling pretty good about this game, all things considered. We were down by 21 at one point, and now the deficit is 8. They've done well on Dwight, too -- LMA deserves props for his defense.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

don't forget we can throw raef in there late in quarters to hack-a-dwight


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We need to find LMA in the post against Shard


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I had to go eat dinner. I missed the "shout-out". What was it exactly?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

starters stinking it up again


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

that block by Howard was pretty sick


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

call a damn over the back on dwight, geeze


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wasted possesion there compliments of joel


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

That shot by Joel was ugly.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland really does look tired tonight.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

It looks like everyone's just waiting for someone else to step up right now.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Time to turn on the Webster screen machine and get him cooking!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

LameR said:


> I had to go eat dinner. I missed the "shout-out". What was it exactly?


Rebecca was interviewing ZackAddy, and they finished up, but you could hear him say "Oh and I have a shout-out," so they let him say hi to BasketballForum.com and OregonLive.com. That was about it.

Then the TV guys mentioned something about the message boards, but I can't quite remember what it was.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Orlando is finding the open man, but that guy (usually Lewis) just isn't knocking anything down.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup yup keep it up Webs!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Our defense is not doing very well. If we can step up the D we have a good shot.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

This is the Webster I've been hoping for the last few years.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Webster for 3 again. YEAH!!!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

wastro said:


> Rebecca was interviewing ZackAddy, and they finished up, but you could hear him say "Oh and I have a shout-out," so they let him say hi to BasketballForum.com and OregonLive.com. That was about it.
> 
> Then the TV guys mentioned something about the message boards, but I can't quite remember what it was.


Cool, cool. Thanks!

And well done Zack/Nathan/Eric.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i'm getting real sick of this keyon dooling mo evans crap


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear LaMarcus,

Please stop shooting.

Thanks,
Blazers Fans


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

I love LMA, but too many outside shots from him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Adonal Foyle has been our equalizer tonight and in Nov., when he comes in, can we take advantage for once?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> Dear LaMarcus,
> 
> Please stop shooting *mid range jump shots*
> 
> ...


there, fixed :clap2:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

No Defense :-( Come on guys let's bring it on the defensive end!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

3 in the key on orlando..anyone?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

3 3's for Webster in the 3rd.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I still don't understand how Outlaw makes most of those pull-up jumpers. Astounding.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

What happened to LMA's jumpshot...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Down 7 with 12 minutes left to play. Let's see if we can make a comeback on the road.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

seriously, bogans, dooling and evans...wtf? this is really aggravating me. We just can't seem to get any stops..hopefully the 4th quarter is magic again tonight for us.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Gonna need another big 4th, we need to dig deep. Keep to positive mojo flowing guys, we can do this!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

We were down by 7 going into the 4th last night, too ...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know if I'd say we're not getting ANY stops.... we came back from down... 21? 20?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Brandon just had Foyle, but instead of trying to go around him, he bricked a long jumper.

And then the Magic come back and get a 3.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know what the crap that was. An official that far away doesn't exactly have the greatest angle for that call.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

bad start to the 4th, really not liking our chances


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Damn damn damn damn damn damn.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

you can't win on the road when you are in the midst of a 7 game 10 day trip, on the end of a back to back, where the other team hasn't played since Wednesday, and their scrub players are hitting everything they throw in..it just wasn't meant to be tonight seems like.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Doesn't look good but I think we might need to get Jones back in.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> Doesn't look good but I think we might need to get Jones back in.


Looks like you got your wish. Jones is in, let's hope he can knock down some treys.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Weak. SO freaking weak.

Oh hey, a make-up call.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

f this...i just can't believe how unlucky we are getting


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I think Portland is going to fall. They're just too tired and aren't knocking down the shots that are usually their bread-and-butter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i am so proud of our guys, but time isn't on our side and we just can't get them to miss


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It would have taken a miracle to win tonight..we just dug too deep of a hole in the 2nd and got off to really slow starts in the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Never give up, never surrender


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Outlaw with the "and one" and then Roy with another!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm hoping we can make one more run at them. I'm not sure we can win but it would be nice if we are close at the end and see what happens.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HACK A DWIGHT111 please


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

just foul dwight! damnitt nate cmon


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Webster gets free throws after the loose ball foul and misses the first. C'mon, you've got to make your free throws.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We are making Turkoglu look like a superstar.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Hedo gets the ball so high when he drives...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Doesn't look like we have it tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

man, i can NOT wait for Greg Oden...he's going to dominate Dwight. I love how there were no 3 in the key's called on him or moving screens which he did both all night long. Why do they even have those as rules, cause they never blow their whistles.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

And, that should do it. 

Good effort, just bad shooting. We usually hit these shots.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Down 15 with only 2:24 remaining. They need to catch on fire on the offensive end and then compeletly shut down the Magic on the defensive end to win this one. In other words, we need a miracle.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jones hits a 3, but it's too late now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

offensive foul my ***..dip **** kevin fehr has blown 2 calls..the roy 4 pt play and the jack and 1, theres 7 pts that douche bag has cost us.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack with a moving screen to erase the 3 by Roy. Ugh!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Aldridge with another brick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I LOVE this team and their effort


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> Jack with a moving screen to erase the 3 by Roy. Ugh!


They cal that, but when precious dwight mauls Marty nothing is called. I love the Blazers but the NBA sucks ***..seriously quit with the bias.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

As bad as we have played if Jack didn't get the offensive foul and they counted Roy's 3 we would have a chance.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

it'd be a 1 point game if now for kevin fehr...2 obviously bad calls


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh no mas road games please


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn, where was this hot shooting in the 1st!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

that damn 1st quarter screwed us over, we were +1 the rest of the way. Oh well, it's nice to know we have the brighter future and Orlando has pretty much peaked with their roster


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tonights game is a prime example of why some media members (Barkley comes to mind) don't think we will make the playoffs. If we aren't hitting jump shots we don't win. We have virtually no inside game to speak of to offset that. We really needed a guy like Joel tonight, but he can not play offense. Oden will help this team so much next year it won't be funny.


Anyone know why Roy doesn't seem to be utilizing his crossover to get to the rim as much lately?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> that damn 1st quarter screwed us over, we were +1 the rest of the way. Oh well, it's nice to know we have the brighter future and Orlando has pretty much peaked with their roster


*wow you sure sound mad right now, [email protected] that statement. 


GOOD WIN MAGIC, WAY TO SHOW PORTLAND WHAT A REAL BIG MAN LOOKS LIKE, AND IT'S NOT GREG ODEN LOL*


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Dwight wasn't that impressive tonight--it was Hedo that always plays his best against Portland oh well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Portland's played Dwight well this year for whatever reason... held him to his two lowest point outputs of the season. You guys have a bright future, especially once Oden returns.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> man, i can NOT wait for Greg Oden...he's going to dominate Dwight. I love how there were no 3 in the key's called on him or moving screens which he did both all night long. Why do they even have those as rules, cause they never blow their whistles.


How about Oden plays a game in the NBA before we go pronouncing him to dominate a 22 year old putting up 22 and 15.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Portland's played Dwight well this year for whatever reason... held him to his two lowest point outputs of the season. You guys have a bright future, especially once Oden returns.


And both ended up in losses..hmm maybe letting Dwight have his way means a win for the Blazers haha


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Driew said:


> And both ended up in losses..hmm maybe letting Dwight have his way means a win for the Blazers haha


Dwight's played well defensively in both games at least. That's what I like most about the progress he's made this season. In years past, when he didn't get the ball or had poor offensive game, it'd effect him on the defensive end... not this season. He's really matured a lot. I can't wait to watch Oden play, either... I'm a huge fan of dominant bigs and love watching them play.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i didn't watch the game. 

however, i was at the game when it was in portland and i've watched a few of the blazer games on tv. it seems that portland plays a very stingy zone defense and a lot of bigs dont really get their way against us/blazers. man it's hard to write us and know what im talking about lol

i'm happy as a magic and blazer fan. what has it been... 9 straight wins for portland over orlando and now orlando's won the last 3 or 4? 

and about the comment about orlando peaking... come on now! both teams are very great and have great young pieces. portland is lacking solid veterans - lafrentz, joel and DARIUS are the most tenured vs turkoglu, dooling, lewis, foyle, battie, garrity with 7+ years in the league. so how i see it is that when lewis and turkoglu start to fade into their 30s, dwight howard and jameer nelson will be at the top of their games.

portland of course is the most promising in the west and orlando in the east. now if only otis smith had a clue ...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya not sure why they said Orlando was peaking...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *
> GOOD WIN MAGIC, WAY TO SHOW PORTLAND WHAT A REAL BIG MAN LOOKS LIKE, AND IT'S NOT GREG ODEN LOL*



Yep. Dwight wiped the floor with Oden tonight. Poor Greg didn't even score!

*sigh* Man, that "real big man" statement is ludicrous.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Orlando is Dwight and a punch of perimeter players who have peaked. There was a reason KP turned down a deal for Rashard Lewis. Does anyone really believe Lewis and Turk can lead this team to a Finals victory? Dwight is a very very nice piece, but outside of that, where is the young talent? Finally, Dwight is a bit overrated. That MVP talk was certainly premature. He puts up stats but isn't a clutch player. He can't be in games late due to his poor FT% and has no offensive go to moves. We shall see if he takes his game up a notch and fine tunes some of his post moves. If so, WACTH OU! If not, he's Tyson Chandler V 2.0


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Watched the game from Buffalo Wild Wings downtown, and I highly recommend going there to watch games. Good atmosphere, lots of TVs, lots of wings, good food and always nice to share it with other Blazer fans and everyone claps when a basket is made.

Anyway, I thought the game was frustrating as hell. LaMarcus couldn't hit the ocean, but I'm sure he was tired after playing KG, Shaq and Howard all in a row. That'll wear anyone down.
That Jarrett foul at the end was such BS, who calls that kind of crap? But the team did look real tired the whole game, and those stretches of good play showed that if we were rested, we would beat this Orlando team. But that's the NBA.

Hedo always burns us, and Dwight's pretty good but his FT shooting is horrendous and very Shaq-like.

We're now just 1.5 games out of falling out of the playoffs, but just 2 games behind struggling San Antonio. This really could go either way and it's scary.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Watched the game from Buffalo Wild Wings downtown, and I highly recommend going there to watch games. Good atmosphere, lots of TVs, lots of wings, good food and always nice to share it with other Blazer fans and everyone claps when a basket is made.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the game was frustrating as hell. LaMarcus couldn't hit the ocean, but I'm sure he was tired after playing KG, Shaq and Howard all in a row. That'll wear anyone down.
> That Jarrett foul at the end was such BS, who calls that kind of crap? But the team did look real tired the whole game, and those stretches of good play showed that if we were rested, we would beat this Orlando team. But that's the NBA.
> ...


I like the one out in Tanasbourne, but the price of going there for two games (beer, food) is probably what a month of cable would cost, so it quickly becomes cost ineffective (for a student like me anyways).


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Perfection said:


> I like the one out in Tanasbourne, but the price of going there for two games (beer, food) is probably what a month of cable would cost, so it quickly becomes cost ineffective (for a student like me anyways).


Yeah I agree, your bill can rack up pretty fast over a 2.5 hour span. That's why I just ate slowly, made my food last for as long as I could. :biggrin:
But that was my first time going there to watch a game, and it was fun. I wouldn't do it for 82 games, but once in awhile.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


>


Great photo. My compliments to the artiste.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


>


Blake: Goddamn it, we should have won this game.
Martell: Goddamn it, he should have made that free throw.
Channing: Gol dang it, what's the capital of Bolivia?
Oden: Goddamn it, where's my AARP card? Way past my bedtime here.

barfo


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Orlando is Dwight and a punch of perimeter players who have peaked. There was a reason KP turned down a deal for Rashard Lewis. Does anyone really believe Lewis and Turk can lead this team to a Finals victory? Dwight is a very very nice piece, but outside of that, where is the young talent? Finally, Dwight is a bit overrated. That MVP talk was certainly premature. He puts up stats but isn't a clutch player. He can't be in games late due to his poor FT% and has no offensive go to moves. We shall see if he takes his game up a notch and fine tunes some of his post moves. If so, WACTH OU! If not, he's Tyson Chandler V 2.0


*That's why it's Dwight's team, not Hedo or Rashard's.

Dwight and Co....has a good ring to it.

deleted*


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Tonights game is a prime example of why some media members (Barkley comes to mind) don't think we will make the playoffs. If we aren't hitting jump shots we don't win. We have virtually no inside game to speak of to offset that. We really needed a guy like Joel tonight, but he can not play offense. Oden will help this team so much next year it won't be funny.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why Roy doesn't seem to be utilizing his crossover to get to the rim as much lately?


He did it many times against Orlando? Yes, he did only get to the foul line 1 time, but he was getting to the basket, while still being able to hit the J. I will take 25 pts,7 assists, 5 boards, and 3 steals every night from him.


----------

